

Create Bullet Graphs with Google Charts in 7 Easy Steps - delano
http://dealerdiagnostics.com/blog/2008/05/create-bullet-graphs-with-google-charts-in-7-easy-steps/

======
DenisM
Might as well link original: <http://code.google.com/apis/chart/#url_format> I
didn't know about this.

~~~
delano
Ya that's the API docs, but it doesn't give an example of bullet graphs.

